# Does anyone have experience with these breeders?



## sbksa5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 
I am new to the Forum. My family and I have done a lot of research and have decided that we would like to add a Havanese puppy to our family. We are looking at 2 breeders in particular, Oeste Havanese Julie Vogel is the breeder and Havdiss Havanese Chris Disser is the breeder. According to their websites they both do all the appropriate health testing. It would be wonderful if anyone has any personal experience with either of these breeders that they could share with me. Thank you for any info.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I really like the Oeste dogs. I don't know the Havdiss dogs, but the web site doesn't throw up any red flags. Just make sure the parents are health tested. (since it discusses health testing on the Havdiss site, I' guess that they are, but check to be sure!)


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't know Chris personally, but her Havs come from Jolain, my breeder out in Texas and you can trust that line. All are health tested.


----------

